# Appreciating Classics



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been having a few conversations recently about what do you think would be the best investment? Not talking about your Ferrari 250's or Gullwing Mercs, more your run of the mill hot hatch special edition's to sit gathering dust! 

There is a long old list but here's my top 10 in no particular order,
Audi Quattro Turbo
Golf Rallye
Golf Mk4 R32
Escort RS Cosworth
Sierra RS Cosworth 3door
BMW E30 M3
Lancia Delta Integrale
Audi RS2
Audi TT Quattro Sport
Mk1 Golf Gti

Good choices, bad choices, what's your top 10's?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I've recently been wondering about BMW 8-Series. Prices aren't climbing yet but seem to be stabilising, with very little movement over the last year or two (£12-15k for the best, low mile examples). The question is, will they actually appreciate, or just hover around the current level.

They're rare enough, with only about 1000 left in the UK and very few for sale at any given time, but the desirability doesn't seem to be there at the moment and that's what's needed to drive the prices up.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Spandex said:


> I've recently been wondering about BMW 8-Series. Prices aren't climbing yet but seem to be stabilising, with very little movement over the last year or two (£12-15k for the best, low mile examples). The question is, will they actually appreciate, or just hover around the current level.
> 
> They're rare enough, with only about 1000 left in the UK and very few for sale at any given time, but the desirability doesn't seem to be there at the moment and that's what's needed to drive the prices up.


Yes, that's exactly it, you look at the stuff that's fetching really good money now and you think why didn't i go for one of those and some of the stuff that you would expect to go for a fortune stays cheap, if only we had a crystal ball!

Some of the old Mercedes Sl's still go really cheap (late 70's early 80's), i just wonder if they'll go the same way as the really early stuff. Its a gamble for sure,


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Merc 190E
Mk2 Golf GTI
E30 BMW, all of them (probably bar the 2.0)

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 19114&nmt=

Thread over


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Pug 205 Gti's
Renault 5 turbo.

Not sure about Jap stuff like :-

Honda Civic Jordan. 
Toyota starlet turbo.

I think any ford RS will appreciate over time as limited numbers and huge following.

The old man was kicking himself the other day after he saw some of the prices of the old Porsche 911 turbos had doubled from 10 years ago when he was going to buy, but didn't commit! Doh!

Even some good classic replicas are appreciating to.

Would love a crystal ball btw 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Gone Ape said:


> Merc 190E
> Mk2 Golf GTI
> E30 BMW, all of them (probably bar the 2.0)
> 
> ...


Haha, to many super cars mentioned on that one and i'm pretty sure we can come up with some better ideas on here! :wink:

Like the E30 idea, 325is i think would be the one (that's come up in conversation a few times)

Thread back open :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

For a car to appreciate, you need two things... High demand and low supply. Low supply will come either from the car being low volume or limited edition, or from most of them rusting into nothing. High demand is much harder to fathom though. There needs to be something that makes the car desirable, but it's not necessarily about looks or performance. I think that's where the skill is in predicting these things.

I think as time goes on, there will be less and less 'bargain' classics, as modern manufacturing techniques remove the 'rusting to nothing' method of creating rarity and we're just left with the more expensive proposition of only limited volume cars becoming appreciating classics.


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

Not got a top 10, but heres my classic.... 8) 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Only 1 on my list..XR3 carburettor version. Only 77 licensed & 228 on a Sorn. My 5 speeder even rarer.. 8) 
Click to enlarge..









Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Only 1 on my list..XR3 carburettor version. Only 77 licensed & 228 on a Sorn. My 5 speeder even rarer.. 8)
> Click to enlarge..
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


Have these actually started appreciating?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Only 1 on my list..XR3 carburettor version. Only 77 licensed & 228 on a Sorn. My 5 speeder even rarer.. 8)
> ...


Hi, They are getting really scarce, XR3 that is, not so much the XR3 injection version. 
Seen restored go for £5k a while ago, mine is one of the first 5 speeders & still original which most prefer, but of course still have to find the right buyer.
I wouldn't let mine go for £10k, not after 31 years of ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Told you the 325i Sports haha!!!!

Would love to buy an Escort Monte tho  but there already silly money haha!!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

shell said:


> Told you the 325i Sports haha!!!!
> 
> Would love to buy an Escort Monte tho  but there already silly money haha!!


Yes you did but i can't see one of those keeping Tiff company! :wink:

Escort Cosworth now that looks like a match made in heaven! :wink:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


They have started appreciating as i can remember looking at them for around a grand when i bought my 1st Golf Gti, No chance of getting one for that money now.

Hoggy, i'm pretty sure that what ever the going rate is for them yours should be right at the top of that price bracket but lets face it after 31 years that car is going no where and it'll probably replace your wooden overcoat when the time comes! :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just off the top of my head, one for a future classic as some already mentioned are already going up in value so don't count imo 

Tommi Makinen EVO 6


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Apparently the Citroen 2CV is now going up in value... It just goes to show, the 'desirability' factor is virtually impossible to predict. It also shows that being a 'good car' has very little to do with it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> Tommi Makinen EVO 6


I'm not so sure about cars like that. Although rarity is important, I have a feeling that special editions like that (and like the TT QS) will struggle because of their mass-produced siblings. As long as the market is full of old bog-standard Evos and TTs, people won't be willing to spend good money on a limited edition version of the same car.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Apparently the Citroen 2CV is now going up in value... It just goes to show, the 'desirability' factor is virtually impossible to predict. It also shows that being a 'good car' has very little to do with it.


You're right, i was speaking to someone with a wreck of a Morris Minor a short time ago and apparently with it being a really early one he can pretty much name his price for it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Apparently the Citroen 2CV is now going up in value... It just goes to show, the 'desirability' factor is virtually impossible to predict. It also shows that being a 'good car' has very little to do with it.


Like this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citroen-2CV-6 ... mobiles_UK and he has another + a couple of vans


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

my dad is an avid car collector and has in the region of 25 cars in storage in various facilities, including an escort cosworth (small turbo model), citroen 2cv 'dolly', and a Jenson Interceptor in dry regulated storage and have done for many years now for this exact reason, there are others as well but they are the ones that are appreciating the most at the moment.

There was a Saphy Cosworth as well but that was sold off recently as it was previously a cat C car (accident repaired in 1992) and the value had about topped out to what it would be expected to gain to.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think that's the problem. To make money on classics you need to be in a position to buy a car that you have no real intention of using, then be able to store it for many years.

When I look at 'future classics', I have to also consider them as an actual means of transport. Whatever I buy will never really be worth decent money because I'll have had to actually use the thing (not to mention the fact that I don't even have a garage to store it in).


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a Vauxhall guy so I like my Cavalier Turbo, not many know what it is as there were only 2244 made and not all of them made it to the UK (just over 1000, the rest were in Europe), it looks like a normal GSi which most either know from 90's BTCC or because some yob down the road had one. Last time we checked there were 86 still on the road, that was 3 years ago but its just one of those cars that'll fall of the planet and nobody will notice..


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Renault Turbo 2


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Those have doubled their money in 5yrs. They always used to be advertised for 12-14k, now they're 30-35k. 
Same story with DeLorean. They were always advertised around 15k. Now they're 30-35k. Who'd have predicted a DeLorean doubling its money in 5yrs? You'd have needed a time machine for that one :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

1979 MG B GT

Currently stored in my garage. Summer car at the weekends, hoping it will appreciate slowly!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Audi Quattro Turbo You mean UR Quattro, absolutely and on my lottery list is a 20v in Red
Golf Rallye Yes, a friend of mine has one, totally original, awesome car
Golf Mk4 R32 No, too generic
Escort RS Cosworth  Already are but only the pristine ones and they are few and far between
Sierra RS Cosworth 3door Mike's (Founder of Cosworth) is going for auction, should get £40k
BMW E30 M3 Absolutely and particularly the EVO version
Lancia Delta Integrale Only the later ones
Audi RS2 Possibly, lovely motors
Audi TT Quattro Sport No, as with the Golf too generic
Mk1 Golf GTi I wish I still had mine  
Mk2 Golf GTi 16v I wish I still had mine  

Renault Clio Trophy
Renault Clio Williams
Renault 5 Gordini

Subaru Impreza RB5
Subaru Impreza 22B

Mitsubishi Lancer EVO6 Makkinen Edition


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Took the XR3 out for a blast today, first time for 6 weeks, sunshine & dry roads.  Wonderful 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's mine in no particular order :

Golf G60 (5 door one) LHD
Evo 6.5
Golf GTI MK1
Lancia Intergrale
BMW M3 E92 Manual
Corrado VR6 Storm
One of those Alpha's with loads of square lights on the front lol - can't remember the name
Ford Focus RS
BMW 1M
Suburu 22B

:mrgreen:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's my Evo 6.5 TME and my Corrado Storm (did lots of VW shows in that - mid to late 90's)

Daz


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

eastwood1875 said:


> One of those Alpha's with loads of square lights on the front lol - can't remember the name


SZ, based on the 75


----------

